# Is it ear mites?



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

Before I potentially throw away money on a needless visit to the vet I'd like to ask a question here.

My pup has been in my home for about three months. For the past 4 weeks or so I've noticed a black substance, like dirt, in his right ear. He scratches it from time to time and I concluded it was likely a case of ear mites. I got some drops from petsmart and applied them according to the instructions. We've done this twice daily for the past four weeks and haven't seen an improvement.

I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow. While this isn't my pup this is very close to what I've been seeing.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

Further research I'm doing may indicate an infection of some sort, perhaps an allergy. I hope it's not his food, I've got him Nutro Natural which does have dried yeast in it and I JUST bought him a new 30 lb bag which lasts us about 7 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

